# Toronto or Vancouver



## Gilmore27 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, first post here so not sure if this has been discussed before, I imagine it has but I couldn't find a previous thread, and yes, I did look and search. =)

I'm planning on moving to Canada and have narrowed it down to TO or VAN, but can't decide which one to go for.
I have friends in Vancouver who've told me about the city, and I've researched both cities to death. Despite all this research, I can't make up my mind. I've even made a pro/con list full of things I like and want out of life and a city, and that didn't help either. One day I'm leaning towards Van, the next, TO.

So what do you guys think? Any of you that have lived in both cities? I know both cities have their ups and downs, so what are your ups and downs for Toronto and Vancouver?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Research the jobs that might be available to you.
What kind of visum do you have?


----------



## Gilmore27 (Aug 12, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Research the jobs that might be available to you.
> What kind of visum do you have?




Both cities have jobs in my field, Toronto's job market looks a bit better but both cities are an option. 
I'll most likely go over on a working holiday visa the first year. If I like it and I have an employer that wants to keep me on, I'll stay, either by employment based visa, Canadian experience class, or by getting a "young professionals" visa for another year.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Toronto has better nightlife. It's hotter and more humid in the summer and colder with more snow in the winter. It's a bigger city with a lot more going on.

If you like the outdoors, then Vancouver is hard to beat. It has easy access to the ocean, mountains and great skiing. Vancouver gets a lot of grey, overcast, rainy days from fall to spring which can be very depressing at times. However, the summers are generally sunny and dry without the humidity that Toronto gets in July & August. 

I lived in Toronto for 7 years total and loved it. I actually tried moving to Vancouver but didn't like it, stayed a short time and ended up moving back to Toronto. You say you already have friends in Vancouver so that is a factor for you to consider.


----------



## bad leg (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess I'm qualified to give an opinion, being UK born and having lived in Toronto for nearly 20 years and Vancouver for 10. I left Canada two years ago but not much will have changed. So the pro's and cons?

Vancouver is now a stable city employment wise so depending on your skills you should be OK. Toronto has traditionally been the powerhouse of the Canadian economy and there will be more options.

Property prices in Vancouver are outrageous but rentals are cheaper than in Toronto. If you have to live in the suburbs and commute downtown by car then Toronto has the edge. Access into Vancouver is limited by the bridges and is very bad news.

I consider Vancouver to be more conservative than Toronto. And Canadians are more conservative by nature than Brits.

If you have a healthy type of lifestyle then Vancouver has the edge but only if you are privileged to live in the City.

Toronto is a quick drive to Montreal which is a fabulous weekend destination. Vancouver is a long way from anywhere and Victoria is not an easy destination despite being close by. 

Etc., etc. Good luck.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

bad leg said:


> Toronto is a quick drive to Montreal which is a fabulous weekend destination. Vancouver is a long way from anywhere and Victoria is not an easy destination despite being close by.
> 
> Etc., etc. Good luck.


I agree that Montreal is a great weekend trip from Toronto but the drive is hardly "quick". It's at least 5 hours and more likely 6+ depending on traffic getting out of Toronto and into Montreal - which can both be horrendous. I've done the Toronto-Montreal trip by car, train and plane. It's probably a better long (3 day) weekend trip.

Your point is well taken though. Toronto is a relatively short plane hop to some interesting cities such as Ottawa, Montreal, Washington DC, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, Philadelphia, New York and Boston. Then again, Vancouver has similar access to Seattle - with San Francisco, Los Angeles and the California coast being a bit further away.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Toronto = longer, colder, snowier winters. Hotter, more humid summers, 
Vancouver, shorter, warmer, rainier winters, (may not even get any snow) and more days above freezing than below. Warm, NON humid summers, (NO rain in July 2013)
Theres a reason they say, East is least, West is Best


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

gringotim said:


> Toronto = longer, colder, snowier winters. Hotter, more humid summers,
> Vancouver, shorter, warmer, rainier winters, (may not even get any snow) and more days above freezing than below. Warm, NON humid summers, (NO rain in July 2013)
> Theres a reason they say, East is least, West is Best


Vancouver is in a great natural setting but it is not terribly exciting as far as cities go. And months of depressing, overcast skies and rain is not for everyone. In fact, that's one reason many people leave the UK in the first place!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> Vancouver is in a great natural setting but it is not terribly exciting as far as cities go. And months of depressing, overcast skies and rain is not for everyone. In fact, that's one reason many people leave the UK in the first place!


I guess it depends on your definition of exciting, and I would rather have months of overcast skies and rain, with a good chance that it won't snow, or even freeze enough to skate on ponds, than have months of cold, snowy, cloudy drab days. But everybody likes different things. There a reason people from Ontario come to south west BC and say, It's so green.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

kimo said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of exciting, and I would rather have months of overcast skies and rain, with a good chance that it won't snow, or even freeze enough to skate on ponds, than have months of cold, snowy, cloudy drab days. But everybody likes different things. There a reason people from Ontario come to south west BC and say, It's so green.


True it depends on what your interests are. I found Vancouver dull as a city although the setting is impressive. I guess there is also a reason that more immigrants settle in and around Toronto than Vancouver. Also Toronto's winters are not drab. Often there are clear blue skies which means Toronto has more winter sunshine than Vancouver.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> True it depends on what your interests are. I found Vancouver dull as a city although the setting is impressive. I guess there is also a reason that more immigrants settle in and around Toronto than Vancouver. Also Toronto's winters are not drab. Often there are clear blue skies which means Toronto has more winter sunshine than Vancouver.


Don't know how many winters you have spent in Vancouver, but contrary to popular belief, its not always raining and cloudy, can you jog for an hour in Toronto in the middle of winter in shorts and tank top without gloves or a hat, without getting frostbite? doubt it out. read this on a website about Toronto, <snow on the ground most days between mid-December and mid-March. Snow deeper than 1 cm is seen on 65 days a year on average.>. Last year I think Vancouver had snow on the ground for maybe 3 days thru the entire winter, because if it does snow, it's usually warm enough or rains that it melts quickly. 
I spent 5 days in Toronto at Christmas 2009, and couldn't wait to leave. Over the years I have known lots of people who have moved to the GTA from Vancouver/ Vancouver Island for work or school, but almost all have returned after just one or maybe two winters, plus other reasons, (but mom always said, if you can't say something nice.... I think we need to agree to disagree on which is the best city, it all comes down to what a person wants from their life and what makes them happy, but cold, snowy winters, and hot, humid summers, not for me!


----------



## Gilmore27 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies! I haven't gotten any emails about new posts, hence my absence. 

As for weather I wish I could combine the two cities. Being from Sweden, snow is old news, Christmas without snow isn't Christmas to me. I love snow, and Sweden has it between December - March, so that seems to be about the same as TO, sure you get sick of it by February, but fresh, crisp, winter air makes up for it. 
I really don't like humidity, so humid summers are a problem, but on the other hand, I lived in Ireland for years and absolutely hated the constant gray skies and rain during fall and winter, usually summer and spring too =). Ireland is also very green, but that didn't make up for all the rain and gray skies. 

From what I understand, looking at realtor.ca, remax.ca, craigslist and padmapper, rentals are indeed cheaper in VAN, but buying is slightly cheaper in TO, although not much. I need my own space and I'm mad about interior design so renting a room isn't optimal for me, but I very much intend on buying a place once I get settled. 

Public transportation is very important to me as I don't drive, so which city has it best on that point?

I'm not crazy about Stockholm's nightlife, partially because it's full of reserved people who don't enjoy talking to new people unless they're trying to score, partially to do with having to stand in line to get in to places that aren't even full, and paying entrance fee's everywhere.
Ireland's nightlife however is great, every night is like Saturday, great local music scene too.
I don't go out as much anymore, but it's great to be able to go out and talk to new people, have fun with old friends and new, and go to great gigs.

I do like the location of TO as it's quite close to Chicago, NY, Boston, DC, Montreal, even Vermont and Maine that I've long wanted to see. VAN is close to Seattle which is great, but SF, LA, Vegas and San Diego which are of interest to me are a bit further away.

I wish I was an outdoorsy, active person, but I never get around to any of it. My 2 snowboards have been collecting dust since I got them, my tennis racket, skateboard, rollerblades, fishing rod, etc haven't been used in over 10 years.. I like the option of doing these things though, I'm not quite ready to give up on them yet =).

Both cities seem great in different ways so choosing one seems impossible. I could always move if I don't like the one I end up in, but moving to a new city is a hassle and I would love to find a place to settle down in for a number of years, before I get bored again and the itch to move comes back of course...


----------



## dive90 (Oct 14, 2013)

It also depends on who you will go to Canada with. I think, especially if you have kids, Vancouver is much better in points of safety and schools and in general just the better place to live with a family.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

dive90 said:


> It also depends on who you will go to Canada with. I think, especially if you have kids, Vancouver is much better in points of safety and schools and in general just the better place to live with a family.


I don't know where dive90 is getting his/her information. I have lived in Toronto since coming to Canada about 40 years ago. I have always found it safe and beneficial for raising a family. Many people prefer small towns because they are afraid of drugs and crime. I have found small towns often have just as many drugs as large cities. Big cities have more activities and opportunities than small towns. And finally, according the Macleans magazine (2011) Toronto was rated with less crime than Vancouver (and many smaller cities/towns).

Canada’s most dangerous cities 2011 – Crime chart - Macleans.ca


----------

